# Keaton beach



## Jwsisson (Mar 29, 2017)

Headed down This weekend. Anyone have any reports?

Thanks


----------



## cableguychris (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck. i will be there April 8-12th. Hope the weather and fishing is good for you


----------



## trubluau (Mar 29, 2017)

My dad has been down there just about every weekend for the last 6 weeks. The fish have been biting really good but this past weekend it was on fire. He caught several big slot reds and big trout with the biggest trout around 28". It should be a good weekend for you. Good luck. Between travel baseball and rough seas, I haven't been offshore since early February. My last trip offshore we caught a pile of those endangered red snapper and several nice gags. I was able to hit my pink mouth grunt hole and bring some fish home.


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 3, 2017)

Jwsisson- how did you do this weekend?


----------



## Jwsisson (Apr 3, 2017)

Saturday & Sunday was good.  Trout & Spanish.  Caught a cobia also


----------



## Jwsisson (Apr 3, 2017)

To windy today. Hope to fish tomorrow


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 4, 2017)

Sounds like good fishing. hopefully it will continue. i will be there Saturday til Wednesday


----------

